# rats and raisins / grapes



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

most rat care guides/websites says it's safe to feed rats grapes and raisins, but with all that i've heard about raisins and grapes not being safe for other small furries is it really safe to feed them to rats?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

That's the problem ... no one actually knows! Grapes have been responsible for the deaths of dogs, parrots, skunks, meerkats, and a couple of people have suggested their gliders have died because of grapes too! So IMO it's just not worth it! There's plenty more yummy fruits out there grapes really aren't necessary.


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

with alot of the animals they have had effect on its due to the sugar levels in the fruits  rats dont have these problems and my ratty enjoys a grape every now and again and gets raisins too... but only as a treat and only every now and again... once or twice a week will be ok  

my rats are all healthy and well. 

x


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Its not the high sugar content that causes renal failure for these animals, the thing is if it were that simple the vets coudl warn us about it, they have no idea what actually causes it all we have to work with is a trend and pattern and grapes are the cause, but what in the grape we dont know.

If it were as simple as high sugar content gliders would be dropping like flys from the bad, high sugar diet some new keepers feed, not knowing its actually bad for them and assuming because they have sugar in their name its good for them.

I do not feed grapes or rasins to any animal now, I do not have any idea what animals they do or do not effect, it was only found out last year grapes are a meerkat killer, and only about 18 months ago skunks die from them also, so I will not risk any of my animals becoming the next test case for the next species.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

loulou said:


> Its not the high sugar content that causes renal failure for these animals, the thing is if it were that simple the vets coudl warn us about it, they have no idea what actually causes it all we have to work with is a trend and pattern and grapes are the cause, but what in the grape we dont know.
> 
> If it were as simple as high sugar content gliders would be dropping like flys from the bad, high sugar diet some new keepers feed, not knowing its actually bad for them and assuming because they have sugar in their name its good for them.
> 
> I do not feed grapes or rasins to any animal now, I do not have any idea what animals they do or do not effect, it was only found out last year grapes are a meerkat killer, and only about 18 months ago skunks die from them also, so I will not risk any of my animals becoming the next test case for the next species.


 
completely agree with lou 

i dont keep any chocolat, grapes, rasins or onions in my house...........i have 7 dogs an 2 skunks that i would rather not have to part with cos they accidently got into them so i dont chance it in the 1st place 

Heard so many heart breaking stories of what these things can do to animals so i wont risk it


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah everyones said pretty much what i was thinking,just thought i would check with others before i decided.The main reason i asked is because my daughter likes the idea of the rats shareing her fruit, so gives them a bit of any fruit she has. so gonna have to make sure she doesn't give them grapes.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> completely agree with lou
> 
> i dont keep any chocolat, grapes, rasins or onions in my house...........i have 7 dogs an 2 skunks that i would rather not have to part with cos they accidently got into them so i dont chance it in the 1st place
> 
> Heard so many heart breaking stories of what these things can do to animals so i wont risk it


 Life without onions doesn'r bear thinking about. I eat 'em daily and love them. I also like raisins and grapes and avocado. These are all part of my daily balanced and healthy diet. I simply don't let the dogs into the kitchen where they might steal something which is bad for them.
I love my animals, but there is no way I start to alter my diet 'just in case' they broke into the fridge or cupboards to eat something which might be bad for them. If they broke into my dry goods cupboard to steal raisins, no doubt they would also make themselves sick on coffee, sugar,flour, dry pasta, tea and no end of other things. If they got into the fridge to steal the onions or avocados, they would also take all the eggs, the cheese, the milk, smoked salmon , bacon and everything else which would make me really angry. There is no possibility of them getting into anything accidentally cos the kitchen is, like my front room, off limits for the dogs.They are after all, just dogs.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Life without onions doesn'r bear thinking about. I eat 'em daily and love them. I also like raisins and grapes and avocado. These are all part of my daily balanced and healthy diet. I simply don't let the dogs into the kitchen where they might steal something which is bad for them.
> I love my animals, but there is no way I start to alter my diet 'just in case' they broke into the fridge or cupboards to eat something which might be bad for them. If they broke into my dry goods cupboard to steal raisins, no doubt they would also make themselves sick on coffee, sugar,flour, dry pasta, tea and no end of other things. If they got into the fridge to steal the onions or avocados, they would also take all the eggs, the cheese, the milk, smoked salmon , bacon and everything else which would make me really angry. There is no possibility of them getting into anything accidentally cos the kitchen is, like my front room, off limits for the dogs.They are after all, just dogs.


 
with my house set up i have noway of keeping them out of the kitchen unless i shut them outside which is a big no as there are too many theiving barstools round here or shut them in the living room........huskies being huskies will get mischievious when not being watched and cause mahem so would have no living room left so if im in the kitchen i need to leave the door open so the dogs can in and out an i can see them and hear them 

most of my meals are eaten on at my parents thats my bit of im a human time so the only food i tend to store at my house is the animals food


----------

